# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Communauté] Canard BD : Foreskin Man

## Toxic

Loin de moi l'idée de prendre la rubrique de kilfou en otage, mais dans la vie, on ne peut pas toujours dire du mal de tout. La méchanceté est de tous les esprits le plus facile, disait Chateaubriand, et je ne sais pas quel crédit on peut accorder à un type qui avait un nom de steak, mais quand même. Sachons dire notre admiration pour la beauté des choses rares, comme El Gringo, un compliment venant de Casque Noir, le sens de l'humour chez un lecteur du forum Canard PC, ou dans le cas qui nous intéresse aujourd'hui, un webcomic drôle.
 Matthew Hess est un Américain qui, comme beaucoup d'autres illumin... euh, auteurs-activistes talentueux, a choisi la bande dessinée pour défendre avec passion une cause qui lui est chère. Avec l'aide du dessinateur brésilien Gledson Barreto, il a donc créé _Foreskin Man_, un comic book lisible en ligne, qui nous raconte les aventures d'un justicier pas comme les autres. Dans le civil, Miles Hastwick est conservateur d'un musée consacré aux mutilations génitales, et donc rien que là on sent déjà que la suite va être formidable, et l'on n'est pas déçu, car Miles est aussi superhéros, et quand le devoir l'appelle, il retire son bouc factice et enfile son collant bleu frappé d'un magnifique logo en forme de gland pour devenir Foreskin Man, le vaillant défenseur des prépuces innocents. Face à des docteurs forcément sans scrupules et sanguinaires, il protège les nouveaux-nés de la circoncision forcée. Un concept tellement surpuissant que je dirais que ça se passe de commentaire.
 Comme pour d'autres artistes politiquement engagés comme Céline ou Carlos, on peut ne pas être d'accord avec l'idéologie sous-jacente, mais on ne peut nier la qualité de l'oeuvre. Et là c'est encore mieux, parce qu'à la différence du _Voyage au bout de la nuit_ ou de _Papayou_, il y a même des cartes à collectionner et des t-shirts.
 Voilà, ne me remerciez pas, entre esthètes comme vous et moi c'est normal de partager.

Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Guest

Rolàlà les cartes et le t-shirt, ça fait envie.

----------


## Detox

Vivement l'adaptation au cinéma par Christopher Nolan.

----------


## helldraco

> Comme pour d'autres artistes politiquement engagés comme Céline ou Carlos, on peut ne pas être d'accord avec l'idéologie sous-jacente, mais on ne peut nier la qualité de l'oeuvre.


Aux Usa des amériques, c'est très répandu le charcutage de prépuce. Pas d'idéologie là dessous.  :;):

----------


## Narushima

Euh, le "lobby pro-circoncision" qui a "des docteurs et des avocats bien placés", surtout venant d'un américain, ça frôle de très très près le mauvais goût non ?

----------


## Guest

> Euh, le "lobby pro-circoncision" qui a "des docteurs et des avocats bien placés", surtout venant d'un américain, ça frôle de très très près le mauvais goût non ?


En quoi ? Y a rien de religieux là dedans.

----------


## Narushima

Si, quand même. Si tu penses circoncision, tu penses judaïsme. Et l'antisémitisme consiste à voir un "lobby" juif avec de l'argent et des connections haut-placées. Donc bon, je m'interroge et trouve ça douteux, c'est tout.

----------


## kilfou

C'est bizarre, j'ai pas le même public habituellement...

En tous cas, ça a l'air très con, je vais aller jeter un oeil (mais pas depuis le taf  :tired: )

----------


## Guest

> Si, quand même. Si tu penses circoncision, tu penses judaïsme. Et l'antisémitisme consiste à voir un "lobby" juif avec de l'argent et des connections haut-placées. Donc bon, je m'interroge et trouve ça douteux, c'est tout.


Oui mais aux Etats-Unis, c'est pas du tout ça. C'est la circoncision pour "raisons sanitaires". D'où le lobby d'avocats et surtout de docteurs.

----------


## Narushima

Mouais, tu m'enlèveras pas de la tête que c'est quand même douteux.

----------


## perverpepere

Ils comptent l'adapter en jeu video celui là ?  ::):

----------


## Guest

> Mouais, tu m'enlèveras pas de la tête que c'est quand même douteux.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Circumc...speaking_world

----------


## Detox

> Mouais, tu m'enlèveras pas de la tête que c'est quand même douteux.


En plus le mec est blond. 
Toxic = nazi, ça ne fait aucun doute.

----------


## helldraco

> Si, quand même. Si tu penses circoncision, tu penses judaïsme. Et l'antisémitisme consiste à voir un "lobby" juif avec de l'argent et des connections haut-placées. Donc bon, je m'interroge et trouve ça douteux, c'est tout.


 ::|: 

T'es au courant que les musulmans sont circoncis aussi ?
T'es au courant que la circoncision est ultra répandu aux états unis ?

----------


## Higgins

Helldraco a raison, la circoncision est répandue au States, et pas que chez les Juifs. Tenez, bah j'ai des cousins anglicans, eh bah ils sont circoncis.
Alors bon effectivement, le héros est blond, toussa...
Mais je pense que l'auteur a fait ça soit dans une optique de blague absurde, soit pour exprimer son mécontentement par-rapport à cette mutilation certes sanitaire, mais un peu débile quand-même.

----------


## Voldain

Moi, ma bite, elle est intacte  :Cigare: 

Et honnêtement j'en ai rien à foutre de l'état de la votre.  :Cigare: 

Sinon la BD m'a fait rire.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Helldraco a raison, la circoncision est répandue au States, et pas que chez les Juifs. Tenez, bah j'ai des cousins anglicans, eh bah ils sont circoncis.
> Alors bon effectivement, le héros est blond, toussa...
> Mais je pense que l'auteur a fait ça soit dans une optique de blague absurde, soit pour exprimer son mécontentement par-rapport à cette mutilation certes sanitaire, mais un peu débile quand-même.


Y'a d'ailleurs toute une histoire là-dessus dans la série Nip/Tuck, avec le gamin qui veut absolument se faire circoncire, et sa copine qui trouve qu'un prépuce c'est moche et sale.

Pour un Français,  ::O:  petite hallucination, mais qu'est-ce qu'ils racontent là ???

----------


## Johnny Ryall

Bah ouais c'est clairement plus propre, ils l'ont dis quand ils ont balancés les chiffres sur le papilloma virus.
Heureusement que les meufs sont bêtes, sinon ça deviendrait dur de se faire ... comprendre.

----------


## Narushima

Mais si tu te fais circoncire tu peux dire adieu à la sensibilité de ton gland au bout de quelques années.

----------


## Johnny Ryall

T'es sérieux ?

----------


## Saumon

> Mais si tu te fais circoncire tu peux dire adieu à la sensibilité de ton gland au bout de quelques années.


C'est très bon ça.

Tu deviens une pire bête de sexe à l'endurance démesurée.

----------


## Burr

Salaud de juifs. Ils ont l'argent et les femmes.  ::o:

----------


## Narushima

> T'es sérieux ?


Ben vu qu'il est plus protégé par le prépuce, il se durcit et tu sens plus rien.

----------


## Okxyd

Putain faire une news dans laquelle les commentaires tournent autour du prépuce, Toxic t'es mon héros  :Emo:  !

----------


## callicles

> Ben vu qu'il est plus protégé par le prépuce, il se durcit et tu sens plus rien.


Mouais. Mais les 10 premiers jours sont une vraie torture. 

Promis  :Emo:

----------


## Septa

> T'es sérieux ?


Il exagère un peu... Le gland ne devient pas non plus un bout de corne insensible.

Mais ça désensibiliserait en partie oui.
D'où les batailles entre les sales(un prépuce c'est pas sale si on se lave)/les religieux et les défenseur du prépuce, l'intégrité et le plaisir au lit...
C'est rigolo à lire ce genre de truc sur les forums américains.

----------


## Tramb

The good, the bad and the foreskin?

----------


## Detox

> C'est rigolo à lire ce genre de truc sur les forums américains.


Mouais, mais tu m'enlèveras pas de la tête que c'est quand même douteux.

----------


## Hardiman

J'attends avec impatience de voir émerger Foreskin Man dans le prochain thread cut vs uncut sur /b/

----------


## Johnny Ryall

> Putain faire une news dans laquelle les commentaires tournent autour du prépuce, Toxic t'es mon héros  !


Ouais, bizarre vu le thème de la BD abordée....

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Best synopsis ever  ::love:: 

Personne n'a pensé à demander à Toxic comment il fait pour dénicher ce genre de trucs ?  :tired: 
Un égarement Google après une recherche sur "Cuir moustache et chaînes" ?

----------


## Edrin

Les nerfs vraiment sensibles ne se trouvent pas dans le gland, mais dans le prépuce lui-même... Une des zones les plus innervées du corps humain (ou la plus innervée, je ne suis plus très sûr).
L'excuse "sanitaire" de l'affaire est ridicule. Les origines de ces circoncisions viennent d'un abruti pseudo-médecin qui a décidé que la branlette, en particulier chez les enfants, était la source de dépressions, d'acné, de maladies diverses et variées et dieu sait quelles conneries du genre "il faut deux litre de plasma sanguin pour reconstituer le sperme perdu dans une masturbation". C'est une approximation que je sors là, mais l'original est tout aussi ridicule.
Or, le prépuce étant la partie la plus sensible du pénis, le plaisir sexuel avant/après n'est plus du tout le même, d'où l'idée de mutiler les enfants qui se masturbent, voire de les mutiler préventivement.
Pour les casse-pieds: "mutiler: amputer un organe". "organe: Partie d'un organisme vivant qui remplit une fonction particulière" Le prépuce est donc un organe, et son ablation une mutilation...
Le parallèle avec l'excision est souvent fait, mais la perte dans le cas de la circoncision est loin d'être aussi grave.
A côté de ça, il arrive qu'un homme (ou garçon) fasse une infection de la zone, appelée phimosis. Si les traitements "classiques" ne fonctionnent pas, l'ablation du prépuce est une solution efficace pour pour ne pas risquer de perdre plus, en particulier chez les garçons dont le prépuce ne peut pas encore se détacher du gland. C'est la seule ablation du prépuce qu'on puisse qualifier de "sanitaire", et c'est un dernier recours, quoi que certains aient le scalpel un peu facile.
Pour résumer, donc, certaines cultures ou sous-cultures mutilent leurs propres enfants parce qu'ils ont peur que l'excès de branlette les rende fous ou les tue. L'opération n'est pas si bénigne que ça (anesthésie générale-> risque de crever sur le billard), et est évidemment très douloureuse. Autrement dit, les parents (et pire, les médecins) qui font subir ça à leurs enfants prennent le risque de les tuer pour les empêcher de se masturber.
Ce sujet est aussi ridicule et risible qu'il est grave. Ces gens sont fous. Ça mérite bien au moins une BD pour le dénoncer.
Quand à la circoncision religieuse, c'est encore un autre sujet...
Ha, et aussi, faites attention de ne pas confondre antisémitisme et antisionisme. S'il y a deux mots différents, c'est parce que les deux concepts sont différents, l'antisionisme qualifiant plutôt les mouvements qui sont contre les politiques israéliennes que l'on connait, et qui comptent nombre de juifs.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Les nerfs vraiment sensibles ne se trouvent pas dans le gland, mais dans le prépuce lui-même... Une des zones les plus innervées du corps humain (ou la plus innervée, je ne suis plus très sûr).
> L'excuse "sanitaire" de l'affaire est ridicule. Les origines de ces circoncisions viennent d'un abruti pseudo-médecin qui a décidé que la branlette, en particulier chez les enfants, était la source de dépressions, d'acné, de maladies diverses et variées et dieu sait quelles conneries du genre "il faut deux litre de plasma sanguin pour reconstituer le sperme perdu dans une masturbation". C'est une approximation que je sors là, mais l'original est tout aussi ridicule.
> Or, le prépuce étant la partie la plus sensible du pénis, le plaisir sexuel avant/après n'est plus du tout le même, d'où l'idée de mutiler les enfants qui se masturbent, voire de les mutiler préventivement.
> Pour les casse-pieds: "mutiler: amputer un organe". "organe: Partie d'un organisme vivant qui remplit une fonction particulière" Le prépuce est donc un organe, et son ablation une mutilation...
> Le parallèle avec l'excision est souvent fait, mais la perte dans le cas de la circoncision est loin d'être aussi grave.
> A côté de ça, il arrive qu'un homme (ou garçon) fasse une infection de la zone, appelée phimosis. Si les traitements "classiques" ne fonctionnent pas, l'ablation du prépuce est une solution efficace pour pour ne pas risquer de perdre plus, en particulier chez les garçons dont le prépuce ne peut pas encore se détacher du gland. C'est la seule ablation du prépuce qu'on puisse qualifier de "sanitaire", et c'est un dernier recours, quoi que certains aient le scalpel un peu facile.
> Pour résumer, donc, certaines cultures ou sous-cultures mutilent leurs propres enfants parce qu'ils ont peur que l'excès de branlette les rende fous ou les tue. L'opération n'est pas si bénigne que ça (anesthésie générale-> risque de crever sur le billard), et est évidemment très douloureuse. Autrement dit, les parents (et pire, les médecins) qui font subir ça à leurs enfants prennent le risque de les tuer pour les empêcher de se masturber.
> Ce sujet est aussi ridicule et risible qu'il est grave. Ces gens sont fous. Ça mérite bien au moins une BD pour le dénoncer.
> Quand à la circoncision religieuse, c'est encore un autre sujet...
> Ha, et aussi, faites attention de ne pas confondre antisémitisme et antisionisme. S'il y a deux mots différents, c'est parce que les deux concepts sont différents, l'antisionisme qualifiant plutôt les mouvements qui sont contre les politiques israéliennes que l'on connait, et qui comptent nombre de juifs.


Tu te disperses.

Il est prouvé que les hommes circoncis transmettent moins le VIH, entre autres IST.
Il y a vraiment un intérêt sanitaire à la circoncision. Ca n'est pas qu'une question de branlette, même si on ne fait que ça sur ce topic.

----------


## Septa

> Tu te disperses.
> 
> Il est prouvé que les hommes circoncis transmettent moins le VIH, entre autres IST.
> Il y a vraiment un intérêt sanitaire à la circoncision. Ca n'est pas qu'une question de branlette, même si on ne fait que ça sur ce topic.


Oui enfin les gens biens mettent des capotes quand ils ne sont pas testé... Coupé un bout pas inutile pour le plaisir masculin pour limiter certaines msts qu'on peut éviter autrement c'est un peu violent quand même.




Et donc là on tombe dans le fameux débat du coup. ::ninja::

----------


## Fafox

> Ben vu qu'il est plus protégé par le prépuce, il se durcit et tu sens plus rien.


Euh, non.  ::O: 

Je vous passerai mon histoire personnelle, mais je peux vous dire que ça dépend de l'âge auquel c'est fait.

Plus c'est fait jeune, moins il y a cette sensation de perte de sensibilité alors que quand c'est fait vieux (généralement pour cause médicale), tu perds effectivement de la sensibilité.

Et le tu sens plus rien donc tu baises comme un oufzor jusqu'à l'aube, c'est bullshit également.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Oui enfin les gens biens mettent des capotes quand ils ne sont pas testé... Coupé un bout pas inutile pour le plaisir masculin pour limiter certaines msts qu'on peut éviter autrement c'est un peu violent quand même.


L'étude dont je parle avait été réalisée en Afrique, parce que le VIH pose vraiment problème là-bas, et que les gens n'ont pas accès aux capotes, ou c'est pas dans leurs moyens, ou ils préfèrent sans.

Autant réduire le risque, si on ne peut pas l'éliminer, même si ça peut avoir des effets de bord pervers.

Un article sur l'efficacité :
http://www.futura-sciences.com/fr/ne...mination_6841/

Un autre article sur les effets pervers que j'évoquais :
http://www.fhi.org/fr/rh/pubs/network/v20_4/nwvol20-4malecurcumsion.htm

----------


## Higgins

> Les origines de ces circoncisions viennent d'un abruti pseudo-médecin qui a décidé que la branlette, en particulier chez les enfants, était la source de dépressions, d'acné, de maladies diverses et variées et dieu sait quelles conneries du genre "il faut deux litre de plasma sanguin pour reconstituer le sperme perdu dans une masturbation". C'est une approximation que je sors là, mais l'original est tout aussi ridicule.


Merci de confirmer ce que je pensais depuis un bon moment : la circoncision chez mes cousins ricains, c'est avant tout une connerie puritaine anti-branlette.

----------


## barbarian_bros

> Merci de confirmer ce que je pensais depuis un bon moment : la circoncision chez mes cousins ricain, c'est avant tout une connerie puritaine anti-branlette.


La circoncision pour raisons religieuses ne concerne principalement que les juifs et les musulmans.

La circoncision pour raisons sanitaires est évidemment basée sur des concepts de puritanisme exacerbé, rien d'étonnant que l'amérique du nord comprenne une très forte majorité de gens circoncis.

Effectivement le prépuce est un repli de peau sur une muqueuse, et donc un réservoir à bactéries... quand il n'est pas nettoyé correctement.

Évidemment le papillomavirus adore macérer au chaud pendant des heures, ainsi que la plupart des bactéries et virus des IST (gonocoque, tréponème pâle et autres joyeusetés...)

Sauf que le prépuce c'est comme le cul, les oreilles et le reste, ça se lave et comme toute partie cachée du corps ça demande plus que d'y passer un peu d'eau au jet : faut décalotter, savonner, rincer, sécher... autant d'étapes où on se touche...
Et se toucher c'est sale... (du moins pour les 'bien-pensants).

Donc plutôt que d'éduquer les garçons à se nettoyer correctement, au risque qu'ils prennent goût à se toucher (comme si y'avait besoin de ça pour y prendre goût) vaut mieux tous les passer au scalpel : ok ils risquent des infection nosocomiales, le choc allergique à l'anesthésie et autres joyeusetés per ou post-opératoire (faut vraiment avoir un problème psychologique pour se faire charcuter sans raison médicale valable).
Mais faut bien que les chirurgiens gagnent leur vie (en scalpant des vîts).

----------


## Higgins

Wow bon sang, ce topic devient super-pointu!

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Ctb.

Non je ne dévie pas du sujet.

Sinon elle existe en Fr la BD ?

----------

